# Aortic Root Angiogram?



## AshleyMartin

In a left heart cath is an aortic root angiogram separately billable? I see the add on code for supravalvular aortogram. Is that the same thing?


----------



## dpeoples

AshleyMartin said:


> In a left heart cath is an aortic root angiogram separately billable? I see the add on code for supravalvular aortogram. Is that the same thing?




The code you are referencing is 93567 and yes, it is the add on code (to a heart cath) when the aortic root is imaged and interpreted.

HTH


----------



## Naomos

Should 93567 be billed it the aortogram done was of the arch?


----------



## j.monday7814

What was the aortic root injection done for?? Look for that first...most of the time my physicians use it to look for additional bypass grafts that they may have missed and occasionally it's used to better visualize the ascending aorta/aortic valve.


----------



## kmuerth

Jeremy, 
If injection is done to better visualize a graft or the ascending aorta area and no dx or problems are found, that makes it unbillable, correct? It would fall under roadmapping?


----------



## j.monday7814

yes, if it was just done for roadmapping and there is no indication or medical necessity then it isn't billable.


----------

